# 2011 Roubaix



## jopo43 (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres my new 2011 Roubaix
I ordered it with Sram Apex but took the Red and force components off my 2002 Trek 5500.
I added a Dura ace 7900 crankset
Its a great bike rides much more comfortable than the Trek did. It really smooths out the bumps. 
View attachment 206405


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Good for you. Thanks for the share. You'll enjoy the Roubaix for years over all kinds of roads and adventures. Ride smart, fast and well.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations! I agree w/ DD- it's a great bike and supremely capable. I love mine so much I bought a second one. 
Have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Which level frame is that? I just saw the Roubaix Elite w/ Apex at my LBS this afternoon and it was a white/black/gold paint job. The SL2 molding, upgrade to FACT 8r, and the stiffer BB shell has me seriously considering it. It's a lot of bike for $1800 and upgradable.


----------



## jopo43 (Jul 16, 2008)

Its the Roubaix elite. They make it in the white black and gold too.
Its very upgradeable and the more I ride it the more I like it.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh! Now I'm just getting jealous... :wink:


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks jopo43! I tested the 2010 Roubaix Comp w/ FACT 7r and a Tarmac Comp w/ FACT 8r a few weeks back. Like the Roubaix geometry better but the stiffness and responsiveness of the Tarmac was a touch better. The Roubaix was no slouch on climbs.

Roubaix with the FACT 8r might be the best of both worlds. Keep us posted as you get more miles in.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> Good for you. Thanks for the share. You'll enjoy the Roubaix for years over all kinds of roads and adventures. Ride smart, fast and well.



Mr. Don? Bob here!


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

What are the stock wheels on the 2011 Elite?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Roubaix SL3*

I spoke to a dealer who was at the 2011 roll out in Colorado. He said that several dealers,including himself, thought the sl3 Roubaix was too stiff and had strayed from the plush feel. I have a 2010 expert so I won't even be going near the 2011's!


----------



## jopo43 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stock wheels are
Mavic CXP22


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> I spoke to a dealer who was at the 2011 roll out in Colorado. He said that several dealers,including himself, thought the sl3 Roubaix was too stiff and had strayed from the plush feel. I have a 2010 expert so I won't even be going near the 2011's!



I was at the dealer event and did a 37 mile ride on the 2011 S-Works Roubaix SL3. I would say it is just as smooth as last year's SL2, but with better accelleration. Just ask Fabian Cancellara. He Won both the Tour of Flanders and Paris Roubaix on that bike !!!


----------



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

answered on another thread.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Which level frame is that? I just saw the Roubaix Elite w/ Apex at my LBS this afternoon and it was a white/black/gold paint job. The SL2 molding, upgrade to FACT 8r, and the stiffer BB shell has me seriously considering it. It's a lot of bike for $1800 and upgradable.


I would say don't get it just because I got one a week ago and enjoy riding around with the only one on the road right now. So far this bike is awesome. I love the geometry of the frame and the SRAM Apex is perfect... there's plenty of room on each side, although I haven't had the chance to test it on any serious climbs. The brake calipers are not APEX though, although they work just fine. To get into a new Roubaix for $1850 or so is a steal.:thumbsup:


----------

